# Looking to get into bow hunting



## clu__82 (Jun 27, 2006)

Hello everyone...first I want to say that I have been apart of this forum for a while now ....and have asked questions from dog training to which O/U shotgun is the best to buy for my price range...and it has been great ...sooo hopefully I can get just as much help with my next decision......and that is buying a crossbow....

Im in Minnesota ...and in Minnesota you can't hunt with crossbow unless you have a disability ...and since I have had 5 shoulder surgeries sue to hockey injuries I cannot shoot a compound bow......sooo since I've always wanted to bow hunt ..my only option is a crossbow.....I have started to check out prices and research ...buuuut what am I looking for specifically...what makes a bow better than another ..etc etc etc ....

Please guide me...

Thanks

CLu__82


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

i have a barnett c5 crossbow that i just mess around shooting targets with and have no complaints about buying it is very accurate and i plan on going deer hunting with it this fall since mn changed its law and will allow there use durring the regular firearms deer season when you do get a crossbow i would reccomend shooting rage 2 blade broadheads they shoot just like a field tip and leave a huge entry hole


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Look at the Excalibur line, they are recurve crossbows and can compete with any of the compound crossbows out there, and are better than most. I was drawn to them because of their simplicity, need to change a string in the field, you can do so with an Excalibur, not with one of the compounds though. Extremely fast and wickedly accurate, in my opinion they are the best crossbow out there.

Excalibur Crossbows

huntin1


----------

